# What protection gear do you have?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Setup: I'm going to be trying some slightly riskier maneuvers this year, and it'd be nice to armour up just a little. I've looked at Demon Protection and they look way good, but I can't find anywhere in the Vancouver area that sells that brand. Everyone sells Protec, but they don't look nearly as solid to my (admittedly untrained) eye. Anyone use Protec stuff, and are they good enough? If not, what else? And where in Vancouver can I get some of this other stuff?


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Demon Flex Force Padded Shorts Men, 2011

I use these...I first borrowed a friends when I was learning and decided to get another brand. Everything else I have seen or used is either wayyyy to bulky, non-protective, or just didnt work for some reason.

The Demon flex force shorts have just enough padding to take the edge off and do not look like you just took a huge shiz in your pants. They are very unobtrusive.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Skeletools crash pads and a Giro G9 helmet. I had the Pro-Tec crash pads previously and they're more comfortable, but they didn't hold up. I ripped the entire ass out of them in less than a season. That mesh material they use that makes them so comfy is just not strong enough to hold up to those sliding falls. It'll eventually rip and rip big. The fall I ripped them on wasn't even that bad.


----------



## chimdogger (Feb 7, 2010)

Skeletools literally saved my ass.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Crash pad shorts 2500
Helmet
Level Superpipe - Pro - gloves (biomex)

\Safety meeting about every 2 hours.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

skeletools impact shorts were way too bulky for me


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Giro Encore 2


















Skeletools Impact Shorts









Black Diamond Telekneesis Kneepad


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

That is an awesome win with the nunchucks.


I have helmet, wrist protection, back protector. Looking to get some crash pads, I suggest them to everyone but don't have any myself...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Protec knee pads...love em


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Smith Hustle helmet, some old Triple Eight knee pads, and Level Halfpipe wrist protecting gloves. I'm looking to get some knee/shin pad combo at some point. Crash pants are of little use to me. Plenty of muscle on my tights to absorb impact and I seem to have been born with out a tail bone. In 11 years as a skater I have never had the slightest of tail bone injury.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

john doe said:


> Smith Hustle helmet, some old Triple Eight knee pads, and Level Halfpipe wrist protecting gloves. I'm looking to get some knee/shin pad combo at some point. Crash pants are of little use to me. Plenty of muscle on my tights to absorb impact and I seem to have been born with out a tail bone. In 11 years as a skater I have never had the slightest of tail bone injury.


LOl...I wish you never hit an icy mogul on your heelside...like I did before deciding to buy them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't forget the most important protection of all:


----------



## Gibbarn (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha, damn right.

I use a helmet and backprotection. Last year I ended up cracking my tailbone (hurt like hell) so this year Ill buy a crashpad for sure..:thumbsup: Any advice on some cheap but stil awesome crashpads and maybe some kneeprotectors?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Helmet, backprotection for me and r.e.d shorts. happy with it.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

what kind of back protection do you guys use?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Do you _always_ wear _all_ your gear? Or do you armor up based on what you think you're going to be doing that day? At this point, I'm figuring helmet, wrist guards, chest/shoulder/spine protector, hip/tailbone protector, knee/shinguards, and possibly elbow pads. Might as well just buy a motocross getup and be done with it. Or fukkit and stick with downhill :laugh:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Some days I will wear a beanie and wrist guards.


----------



## Gibbarn (Dec 1, 2010)

jkc350z said:


> what kind of back protection do you guys use?


Im using the HEAD TH10 vest. Fits like a glove and breathes good, and ofcourse amazing protection for the whole back. :thumbsup:



Donutz said:


> Do you _always_ wear _all_ your gear? Or do you armor up based on what you think you're going to be doing that day? At this point, I'm figuring helmet, wrist guards, chest/shoulder/spine protector, hip/tailbone protector, knee/shinguards, and possibly elbow pads. Might as well just buy a motocross getup and be done with it. Or fukkit and stick with downhill :laugh:



haha that's a mouth full of protection^^

I always wear a spineprotector and a helmet. Safety first :thumbsup: But this year I'll focus on advancing in the park so will be going with hip/tail and probably knee/shin protector aswell. :cheeky4:


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

I know this is a stupid question, but what kind of falls/spills are your back really in harms way? Rails, boxes, etc? I just started boarding a couple of years ago...so I really havent gotten into anything nuts.

thanks!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm all for protecting yourself but once you are armored head to toe then it takes the fun out of park boarding.


----------



## Gibbarn (Dec 1, 2010)

jkc350z said:


> I know this is a stupid question, but what kind of falls/spills are your back really in harms way? Rails, boxes, etc? I just started boarding a couple of years ago...so I really havent gotten into anything nuts.
> 
> thanks!


Since the spine is such a vital part that you dont want to harm by any means it's just doesnt make sense not to wear one for me. Same goes for the helmet. Just like motorbiking you got to consider everything while snowboarding. Anything can happen and I know for sure that I dont want to fall on my back on a rock or a rail or whatever. Safety first:thumbsup: Also, a good spineprotector will strenghten your back so that it dont snap if you happen to land on your head or neck.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

john doe said:


> I'm all for protecting yourself but once you are armored head to toe then it takes the fun out of park boarding.


Um, yeah, I'm at more the "surviving" stage...


----------



## Mikemc417 (Sep 30, 2010)

"Most fatalities occur in the same population that engages in high-risk behavior. Victims are predominantly male (85 percent) from their late teens to late 30s (70 percent), according to Dr. Shealy." Took it from this website: NSAA : National Ski Areas Association : Press Pretty interesting read, but it says around 40-45 people die and about the same number are seriously injured every year from skiing/riding. Now I don't know about you guys, but I plan on pushing myself and if I had to stop, I would probably quit the sport and begin something else. I had two instances last year where I misguided my speed and reality set in very fast on how serious the consequences can be. I've been riding my whole life and I guess you can say "have learned to fall" whatever that means. When you eat it on a very large scale, luck has a huge part, hitting board first, going limp, and rolling it out will only get you so far. I've been dinged up over the years, but (knock on wood) nothing too serious. I grabbed some level gloves last year after a sprain and grabbed a helmet with headphones, so I'll start wearing it more. This year I was thinking of getting the skeleton impact shorts and the demon snow flex force pro armor. I always buy equipment after I get injured. Got a lock after my board was stolen, wrist guards after a wrist injury and my first helmet after I smacked a tree at stowe 8 years ago. I'm now a graduating college student, that has sketchy health care, and is planning on riding a lot, including some time at Jackson hole. I can understand why a jobless and carefree 12 year old wouldn't care about safety equipment, but I need to help my odds of injury as much as possible. It seems a lot of the equipment out there really doesn't mess with your riding that much and I'm starting to realize I should probably protect myself as good as possible before something happens instead of after.


----------



## geo3c3s (Mar 10, 2010)

For me

Red hi-fi helmet - fits really well and temperature fine.
some wrist guards - have broken them too many times to not.
Slytech skin back protector
Sometimes crash pants

would never ride without my helmet - you can be the best snowboarder around but it doesn't stop someone smashing into you. Kevin Pearce is prime example of why you should wear a helmet - would have died without wearing one.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

This is what I will be wearing this season

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...r-helmet-while-snowboarding-7.html#post338795


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

john doe said:


> I'm all for protecting yourself but once you are armored head to toe then it takes the fun out of park boarding.


What kind of a bullshit statement is that? Do you think you are cool or hardcore for NOT wearing protection? Dumb ass.



jkc350z said:


> I know this is a stupid question, but what kind of falls/spills are your back really in harms way? Rails, boxes, etc? I just started boarding a couple of years ago...so I really haven't gotten into anything nuts.
> 
> thanks!


Rails,, trees, ice patches, landings, crashes and most of all, other people running into or crashing board first into you while you are sitting way to the side or out of harms way or if you fall and your buddy runs into you.


You never need protection until you crash and burn. *And there are only 2 types of boarders. Those that have crashed hard and those that will.*


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> This is what I will be wearing this season
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...r-helmet-while-snowboarding-7.html#post338795


damn I like that upper-body armour.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

ev13wt:
LOL. Dude, calm down. Not everyone wants to be all padded up, and I can understand that.

With me, it is a combination of factors.

1. I am in my 30's and even though I still don't injure easily, I no longer heal as quickly as when I was a teenager

2. I have to buy an expensive airline ticket and fly on a plane just to ride ~9 days a year. If I get a serious injury while I am out there then that is a considerable bit of lost time and lost opportunity gone down the drain

3. I usually ride from open till close. I don't fall quite as much as I used to, but wiping out on a catwalk/traverse is far less tiring when there is padding to cushion the impact. This helps me stay on my feet by the end of the day.

There is also the invincibility factor. I worry less about taking a tricky route through trees or a steep decline cutting onto a trail with plastic armor protecting my head and most of my vitals.

That being said, you can still get hurt. I seperated my shoulder after I crash landed off of a big kicker at Breck. The padding protected my elbow, but the force of the impact went through my arm to my shoulder.

Moral of the story: Don't put your arm under you when falling from huge heights (or, learn how to land properly!)

Donutz:
yeah, I think it has caught on. I saw a bunch of summer X-games big air bikers (bicycles) wearing it without the back pad on. 
It looks pretty cool in white too, IMO
http://www.superbiketoystore.com/sport/images/uploads/alpinestars/alpinestars_bionic2_jkt.jpg


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

R.E.D Impact Shorts - Nice to have some padding on my ass when sitting, though thus far every good impact I have received this year has missed the padding.

Smith Vantage Helmet - If you are riding woods or park or just doing dumb stuff (not just cruzin) a helmet has been pretty invaluable. Broke a protec in half (shell and foam) skiing 60 mph and losing a ski a few years ago and put a nice dent in my R.E.D HiFi last year by clipping a tree while tree riding. Both of those would have been serious head injuries and I walked away completely unharmed from both. Got to love a helmet in the woods to push brush/branches away as well.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

So I picked up some spine protection for my son...




It's the Demon Flex Force. 

The small fits my 10 year old 5'0, 90 lb grom no problem. Good coverage, and good movement. Pretty light, and pretty reasonable price. He's still growing, so I expect he'll outgrow it pretty soon, once he's done growing I'll get him the POC... which I bought for myself...



This is the POC Ergo Bug. A good addition is the Coccyx Tailbone Protector that attaches to the bottom of the unit. I hate wearing bulky padded shorts, and have some natural padding anyway, so this is a good compromise to protect the tailbone, without the bulk of impact shorts.

The POC is a nicer unit, better freedom, lighter weight, better ventilation. It's quite a bit more expensive than the Demon, and I'm sure it doesn't provide better protection then the lower priced Demon. It is more comfortable though. Both of these are quite sturdy and durable. If you're on a budget, the Demon is definitely worth it. If you have a few bucks to spare, get the POC.

I bought these from All Sport Protection. I had them shipped to Canada via USPS, and it took about a week. No messing with brokerage fees (You US guys don't have to worry about it anyway). I highly recommend these guys. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Plus, there's free swag with your order.... You can use Coupon Code FACE263Z to get 5% off.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

this is what i use for protection...
everything else feels too bulky/restrictive!
note: i'm probably donezo if i ever end up meeting a tree.. and the occasional rail that ends up kissing my cheek doesn't feel well either. i'm comfortable though!


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

helmet - giro revolver
butt - just ordered skeletools impact shorts.

too bad.. i just bought some dakine gloves.. otherwise.. think i would give level gloves a try .. im trying to focus my mind to put arms in when im crashing.


----------



## FtCS4 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just a helmet. And I only wear it because I got tired of screwing with earbuds all the time (audio helmet) and it keeps my head warmer than a beanie. Pretty sure a hard knock even with a helmet could turn me into a vegetable -- I lost count of how many concussions I've had years ago. Whoops.


----------



## Pah (Jan 5, 2011)

Full-body armor, shorts, helmet, knee-armor


----------



## nimbin (Dec 31, 2010)

Helmet
back protector - Kompadell
bio-mex wrist guard
knee and elbow - volleyball/hand ball ones 

I´ve got Kompadell shorts but they don´t do much for tailbone protection.
Freeriding - hidden rocks under the snow etc


----------



## jshay (Dec 10, 2010)

the skeletools impact shorts pics on their website are horrible. can someone please post up a couple of what they look like in reality? possibly even wearing them? to see how they look. I don't want to feel like the staypuff marshmallow man out there.

thanks


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

dunno if you bought them or not, but watch the video about em... he fanagles 'em around for 5 minutes for you to see... it's on the home page.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

jshay said:


> the skeletools impact shorts pics on their website are horrible. can someone please post up a couple of what they look like in reality? possibly even wearing them? to see how they look. I don't want to feel like the staypuff marshmallow man out there.
> 
> thanks


they are def. more prominent than others to say the least, but they do seem like they would provide good protection for your ass.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I've wore a helmet for years but recently I got a bunch of stuff to do freesyle with.

I don't have a tailbone either apparently but after getting the Skeletools impact shorts, it still helps reduce the shock of falling on your butt. Get less dizzy. Maybe lose less IQ points too.  But regading the "bulkiness", it's actually modular and you can remove the pads down to where it's just a spandex bike short.

In addition to the shorts I got these
Fox Titan Jacket Upper Body Armor
ProTec IPS Underglove Wrist Guards (Pair)

And I'm looking for knee pads...deciding between these 2...prolly gonna go with pro tech.
ProTec IPS Rail Guards for Knee/Shin
Fox Launch Shorty Knee Pads

The Fox knee shin looks bigger but not sure if it will fit my short legs and boot. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

I was originally thinking about the ips knee/shin guards, but they looked overpriced when i managed to find something with tons of rave reviews on here for less. Had I not found that, I'd prolly have ordered the ips knee/shin.


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

I LOVE my Level gloves with Biomex protection. I never wore wrist guards because they were bulky and uncomfortable. You can tell the Biomex inserts are there but they are not nearly as annoying.




jshay said:


> the skeletools impact shorts pics on their website are horrible. can someone please post up a couple of what they look like in reality? possibly even wearing them? to see how they look. I don't want to feel like the staypuff marshmallow man out there.
> 
> thanks


I use a pair of the skeletools every time I ride. They are not bad bulkwise but add a size to your pants (eg, I can wear M without but need L with). Once your snowboard pants are on, there is no apparent bulk.

I had the Red Impact shorts and they were terrible (shifted everywhere, never in right place on a fall).


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

veazer said:


> I was originally thinking about the ips knee/shin guards, but they looked overpriced when i managed to find something with tons of rave reviews on here for less. Had I not found that, I'd prolly have ordered the ips knee/shin.


Are you talking about this?
TeleKneesis Kneepad - Skis - Black Diamond Equipment, Ltd.

Though this one doesn't seem like it has much of a "shin guard" however. It's still pretty expensive. Geartrade is like an ebay and you just got kinda lucky with that price.


----------



## Gibbarn (Dec 1, 2010)

Just upgraded my "protection clauset" with a grey Salomon Brigade helmet, Red Basic layer protection hip/spine, and a pair of Level Network gloves with the biomex wristguards. I think the helmet looks sick and it fits really well, :thumbsup: for that if anyone's considering buying it. I chose the Basic layer shorts and not the Impact shorts because there wasnt worth the extra padding for 20 euro lol. The biomex protection in the level gloves is frickin awesome to be honest! It really helps stabalizing the wrists when you hit the deck. Also, the gloves are really warm and comfty and the extra gloves inside is just to remove when it's not too cold outside.

Im really satisfied with my new gear and would recommend it all to everyone!


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Helmet - Smith Maze and Smith Variant

Wrist guards - Burton R.E.D.s (increasingly been leaving these in the car)

Back protector - Forcefield Tpro Flite Harness. I wear it maybe a third of the time in Minnesota if I'm going to be in the park, I wear it everyday out West. Never had a life saving type of impact absorption, definitely takes the bite out of smaller falls and gives more peace of mind if I take a big biff. Covers the chest and ribs as well. Doesn't inhibit range of motion much either.

Impact shorts - Azzpadz. Low tech, but gets the job done. It's reaching the end of its life and I need to replace it soon... thinking of something that has a bit more protection in the hips.

None of this stuff gets in my way (except occasionally the wrist guards).


----------

